# Shifter Problems



## dngriffi (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone else have a sloppy shifter? When my GTO is in gear, the shifter feels like it is in neutral. It is a hurst shifter. I have taken it totally apart and have not found any problems. What a horiible design. Is there anyway around this issue?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Learn to use the search function, there are tons of threads on (short) shifters.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

:insertsadface:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

dngriffi said:


> Does anyone else have a sloppy shifter? When my GTO is in gear, the shifter feels like it is in neutral. It is a hurst shifter. I have taken it totally apart and have not found any problems. What a horiible design. Is there anyway around this issue?


It's true, there is a lot of information here about the crappy stock shifter. But it's nothing a GMM ripshifter can't cure. Be prepared to dish out lots of green for one, but it's well worth the cost. I have the race version, and am very glad I bought it. It's a much better design than stock, and many of the aftermarket shifters.


----------



## dngriffi (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got the hurst shifter. Your saying the GMM is the only way to go?


----------



## dngriffi (Jan 19, 2010)

I would use the search function, but since I have to make 100 posts to post an ad for the garage full of GTO parts I have, I wanted to work on reaching my quota. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need 100 posts, you just need to abide by the rules. If you posted for sale threads and they got boned, it was for that reason. Not that you need 100 posts. Read the stickied rules in those sections. :cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

dngriffi said:


> I've got the hurst shifter. Your saying the GMM is the only way to go?


It's the only shifter I'd own for these cars.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting, I have had a Hurst shifter in my 2005 GTO for 100,000 miles. I have heard of some people who rest their hand on the shifter while driving and it gets screwy. Mine is solid. Have you talked to Hurst?? I might be cheaper than a GMM Ripshifter. They might be able to help you and for Goodness Sakes, DON'T DRIVE WITH YOUR HAND RESTING ON THE SHIFTER!!!!!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I drove goats with all kinds of shifters and that's what made me decide on the Billet.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Interesting, I have had a Hurst shifter in my 2005 GTO for 100,000 miles. I have heard of some people who rest their hand on the shifter while driving and it gets screwy. Mine is solid. Have you talked to Hurst?? I might be cheaper than a GMM Ripshifter. They might be able to help you and for Goodness Sakes, DON'T DRIVE WITH YOUR HAND RESTING ON THE SHIFTER!!!!!


whats wrong with having your hand on the shifter? (no sarcasm, just wondering)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It can cause wear on the shift fork, slider and synchros, etc. if you put enough pressure on the shifter while you're 'resting' you hand on it. I've actually seen this warning in some owners manuals. I'll have to look and see if there is any such warning in the GTO owners manual.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Some time ago, the Hurst shifter for GTO was criticized for premature wear. I was surprised by it since I had not had any hint of such a defect. At that time the discussion went to old habits...like resting your hand on the shifter. One of the contributors was "Groncho" to tell you how long ago it was.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Some time ago, the Hurst shifter for GTO was criticized for premature wear. I was surprised by it since I had not had any hint of such a defect. At that time the discussion went to old habits...like resting your hand on the shifter. One of the contributors was "Groncho" to tell you how long ago it was.


Do you mean *Groucho*? I remember reading his posts before I bought my GTO when I was just a lurker here. The name always 'rang a bell' for me bacause back in my college days, my best friend (rest his soul) was nicknamed Groucho.


----------

